# Hospital Recruits Robot Doctors



## SeaBreeze (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm glad they mentioned bed-side manner, because human touch was the first thing to come to mind when I saw that.

When they send the bill, I'd send them an email with "$$$" written on it.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Dec 22, 2013)

Hospital emergency departments could make good use of them treating drunks on Friday and Saturday nights.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 22, 2013)

dbeyat45 said:


> Hospital emergency departments could make good use of them treating drunks on Friday and Saturday nights.



Good idea! They'd also probably come in handy with hypochondriacs.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 22, 2013)

Couldn't be any worse than some of the doctors I've had.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 22, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> Couldn't be any worse than some of the doctors I've had.



It reminds me of an episode of the sit-com "_The Big Bang Theory_", where the head nerd decides he doesn't need to mess around in the real world and creates a little robot with a computer monitor screen that shows his face.

The Shelbot -


----------



## That Guy (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 22, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> It reminds me of an episode of the sit-com "_The Big Bang Theory_", where the head nerd decides he doesn't need to mess around in the real world and creates a little robot with a computer monitor screen that shows his face.
> 
> The Shelbot -
> 
> View attachment 4011



That exists!  Saw it demonstrated on some science show.  They are being developed as companions/monitors for the elderly living alone.  They're fitted out with movement sensors and can follow them around and call help if the oldie falls over.  Incoming calls from vid/phones allow the face of the caller to show on the screen so the oldie can feel they are 'with' the caller and photos etc can be displayed.r.  Other times the screen displays reminders of medications etc....  all in all a pretty fine gizmo, hate to think what the cost would be though.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 22, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> That exists!  Saw it demonstrated on some science show.  They are being developed as companions/monitors for the elderly living alone.  They're fitted out with movement sensors and can follow them around and call help if the oldie falls over.  Incoming calls from vid/phones allow the face of the caller to show on the screen so the oldie can feel they are 'with' the caller and photos etc can be displayed.r.  Other times the screen displays reminders of medications etc....  all in all a pretty fine gizmo, hate to think what the cost would be though.



I just have a lovie-doll with a Med-Alert around her neck and Post-It notes on her - well, you get the idea ...


----------

